# Today Zeke will run free again.......



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh boy the day is here. We are trying so hard to act "normal" for Zeke. I don't want him upset. He is so in tune with my husband its scarry. My husband had liver problems Zeke got liver problems, my husband had a ruptured disk and lost feeling in his legs and got CES. And Zeke 1 month later did the exact same thing. My husband feels bad he feels bad and vice versa. Those 2 have a bond that just cant be broken even in death. Zeke loves to go for rides so he will enjoy the ride to the vet and he even likes the vet believe it or not. But everyone who ever meet our Zeke just loved him. 
Anyway we know we are doing the right thing we will stay with him until his last breath. And then have him cremated and bring him home with us until one day we pass and he'll go with us. 
My goal today is not to let Zeke see my crying I will be ok for him and my husband.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm soo sorry that you have to go through this. It never is easy, I had to do the same not too long ago and it was one of the hardest things I've had to do. 
Just take comfort that you will be there with Zeke and he will no longer be in pain.
Rest in peace sweet Zeke.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry :hugs: I have been there and it is the hardest thing in the word.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. It bwas 6 months since we let Daisy go. It was the right thing as she would have tried to go on for us and that would not have been fair. I think that zeke will still be w/ you both in memeory and spirit. Daisy was my husbands pride and joy and she was her daddy's girl. My thoughts are w/ you and your husband take care.
Maggi


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. Be strong.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I was thinking about you and wishing you strength for today. 

When I took my cocker spaniel in we went through the back right away and she inserted the catheter and gave him a light sedative. I hugged him for several minutes then nodded at the vet and she gave him the last injection. He snuggled his head in the crook of my arm and just sighed and that was it. 

There was no struggle and no pain, Alex was in a lot of pain at the time so knowing it would end was a big comfort.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Bless you on this sad day, let the memories in your heart help you through this. Rest in peace precious boy, run free.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorry. It's the one final thing you can do for him: Take on the burden of grief to spare him from pain. 

Prayers your way. 

Jelpy


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wishing you strength; it is the toughest act of love. I had to do it too many times and I know it breaks your heart.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I dont know how you are feeling, I can only imagine. Rip precious boy....


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rest in Puppy Paradise Zeke. 

Sometimes the right things to do, are the hardest. You made the best choice for him. He is now pain free waiting for you and your husband at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP Zeke. You'll have to meet up with Riley. He joined you at the bridge earlier today. We'll all see our furbabies again someday. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> RIP Zeke. You'll have to meet up with Riley. He joined you at the bridge earlier today. We'll all see our furbabies again someday. I'm so sorry for your loss.


There will be some fun on the bridge today ,i bet, RIP the both of you..go make some trouble hehe no one will tell you off


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

You guys were on my mind all day yesterday. Wishing you strength and healing at such a difficult time.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone it's been a hard few days the house is so quite without Zeke, but we're hanging in there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is always hard to loose them.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Got Zekes ashes back today they did a good job nice box with his name and bday and death date on it with a rainbow bridge poem and a lock of his hair and a cetificate of cremation with his paw print. Makes me feel a little better knowing he's here with us forever.


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

We've decided when Sampson's time comes we're doing cremation, too. I'm glad to hear your boy is back with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So very hard to say good bye. I like to say "Auf Wiedersehen"....till we meet again... RIP....sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

We have to put our dog down last year. It was so hard I've never done it before.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I didn't get to finish what I was saying. I accidentally hit the submit button. what I wanted to say was this. My daughter and I had to put down my 12 year old Griffon mix.she was extremely attached to him. And it was her first time losing a pet. I've had him since she was a baby they were raised together. When it happened we cried and we cried. But one thing that I told her that seem to make her feel better was... that we cry for ourselves not for him. We cry because we miss and love him. but he is not crying anymore where he is. he's once again healthy and happy and he'll wait for us to come. he knows how much we love him and that we made the right decision even though it broke our hearts. This brought her some peace. She still misses them every day. She took and she put a piece of his hair on a poster board and wrote all the wonderful things that she loved about him. And she put a picture on there as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone its been almost 2 months since Zeke's been gone we miss him everyday. We do have a new addition to the family his name is Jake he's a 8 week old German Shepherd. I forgot how much energy these little guys have, Zeke spent the last year of his life laying down and sleeping mostly. He's bring us much joy into our lives, though we will forever have Zeke in our hearts. Here of some pictures of him. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4990247668765.1073741825.1076795962&type=3&l=e73508ba33


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry about losing zeke, and congrats on your new adorable puppy, may you have many happy years together, lori


----------

